
In defense of Samsung's innovation - jeremiahlee
http://jeremiahlee.tumblr.com/post/30158031274/in-defense-of-samsung-innovation
======
subhro
That defence does not justify someone blatantly copying someone else. If
Samsung has mass produced some components, that does not give them the
justification to copy others stuff and claim it to be their own.

About markets, if you do not like paying for a product, then don't use it.
That's how the whole FOSS works.

